# Error Mysql56-server



## MhmodHanafi (Apr 13, 2016)

```
root@Hostname2:~ # service mysql-server status
mysql is not running.
root@Hostname2:~ # service mysql-server start
Starting mysql.
root@Hostname2:~ # /usr/local/bin/mysqladmin -uroot password '123'
/usr/local/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)'
Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/tmp/mysql.sock' exists!
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2016)

How to ask questions the smart way: Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

